# Spillway Walleye



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Is There Anything Going On At The Spillways This Time Of Year? I Usually Fish For Steelhead, But Sometimes Only Get A Couple Hours To Kill. Thanks In Advance For The Info...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Uh Yeah!!! DING!!!DING!!! probably the best time of year...lol.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I was over there 2 weekends ago. Fished a couple hours and got so cold had to go. The water was extremely low and clear. Heard some nice perch were being taken from milton though. Dave


----------



## PHATE (Mar 29, 2005)

any news on beach city or dover dam?? thanks


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I haven't heard much about those 2 dams. In fact I haven't heard that many reports of people catching eyes in the Tusc.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Fished the spillway this morning with nothing to show for it. The bait shop i go to was out of night crawlers and the minnow bucket was at home. The flow was up from a couple weeks ago and water was clear. The plain twister tail did not produce for me as i like to tip with crawlers. I think the eye fishing there is all but over. Spring is ony a few months away. Maybe i'll try Erie this weekend.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Same at Skeeter. Crapps left the drops and are suspended over the channel. Eyes look like there layin on the bottom in limbo. Puts me in mind of ice OFF last spring. Whats up with that! I should be ice fishin. Cant imagine what the next two months bring!


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hry Jig - There's Always Steelhead. Dcross - I'm Going Up Sunday/ Wanna Go?


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

Were going out of town sat. night and will not be back till sun. afternoon. I already going into withdrawls about when i'm gonna get out this weekend. If i dont get to go its gonna be that time of the month for me. LOL If not this weekend defenitly next weekend bullseye. p.s. pm me your # again as alsheimers is setting in. Next weekend is a date where ever you wanna go, I just have a hard time getting up at 4 a.m. to meet somebody.


----------



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

Dude - I'll Be At The Spot Early - You Come Whenever. I'll Talk You In Via Cell...


----------

